# MOTM Godzilla Poll



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

How many of you out there would be interested in find this Lost MOTM Godzilla Aurora Sculpt and seeing it get made into a kit like the Fay wray?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Im sure all of you know what my answer is and its hell ya!:thumbsup: But feel free to post and to vote!:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I think you'd be hard pressed to find an Auroraphile who wouldn't want to see the prototype finally put into production- resin or otherwise!! 
Dan and Denis, I truly wish you the best in your endeavour. I know you've both been putting in a hell of a lot of your time and effort to track these lost Auroras down and I for one commend you for it!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## DarthForge (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm big Godzilla fan Wolfie but the sculpt does nothing for me so I'd have
to say no dude, sorry.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

DarthForge said:


> I'm big Godzilla fan Wolfie but the sculpt does nothing for me so I'd have
> to say no dude, sorry.


Chris ,I thank you and either way going to make one happen if it takes me to the end of time.It will happen:thumbsuparthForge,No problemo everyone is in titled to their own opions and how they want to vote on this cause its done all out of fun and to see what everyones thoughts are on this Godzilla.:thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

OH YEAH!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Now let me think on this a moment...hhmmm...yeah, sure...
To the Aurora collector and MOTM completest, this is an essential kit to aquire. Fay Wray and the Metaluna Mutant are two pieces recently discovered that I really didn't know physically existed, I thought these would never surface,...I've been told that a 2' Kong also exists to go in tandem with the Fay Wray kit...The MOTM Godzilla, tearing apart the Tokyo Tower would be a fine addition to the collection...I've also heard from a pretty reliable source, that a few copies of this prototype are in Jersey but also a couple may have made their way to the west coast...so that narrows the search down to somewhere in North America  So if you know of the whereabouts of one of these copies or prototypes please give Dan(Wolfman66) or myself (mcdee) a PM or if you are on the other side of the Planet, or for that matter another Planet please PM Chris (Auroranut) ...oh hell Pm all of us...We'd love to hear from you:thumbsup: :wave:
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> if you are on the other side of the Planet, or for that matter another Planet please PM Chris (Auroranut) of
> Denis


You really do know me don't you Denis??.....

Chris.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

A big yes!

As a Godzilla fan ,I like the sculpt. It's a smaller version of the long box kit(at least the figure is) It seems the Aurora kit was most likely based upon the Godzilla vs. King Kong suit. It's probably my favorite version of the big G. The most lizard-like.

If the kit was ever made I think the biggest hinderance to it being released would be Toho Studios. From my understanding they're very strict about what licensed properties of theirs get released here in the states.

One can dream...


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Now let me think on this a moment...hhmmm...yeah, sure...
> To the Aurora collector and MOTM completest, this is an essential kit to aquire. Fay Wray and the Metaluna Mutant are two pieces recently discovered that I really didn't know physically existed, I thought these would never surface,...I've been told that a 2' Kong also exists to go in tandem with the Fay Wray kit...The MOTM Godzilla, tearing apart the Tokyo Tower would be a fine addition to the collection...I've also heard from a pretty reliable source, that a few copies of this prototype are in Jersey but also a couple may have made their way to the west coast...so that narrows the search down to somewhere in North America  So if you know of the whereabouts of one of these copies or prototypes please give Dan(Wolfman66) or myself (mcdee) a PM or if you are on the other side of the Planet, or for that matter another Planet please PM Chris (Auroranut) ...oh hell Pm all of us...We'd love to hear from you:thumbsup: :wave:
> Denis


Denis,Im going to see if the guys over at the Universal board have any info this kits wereabouts:dude:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There was an old article in Fine Scale Modeller magazine on unfinished Aurora prototypes. I wonder if the author has any info as to their fate? Godzilla was pictured. I don't know if the photos done for FSM were taken new from the prototypes or were old file photos reprinted.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

wolfman66 said:


> How many of you out there would be interested in find this Lost MOTM Godzilla Aurora Sculpt and seeing it get made into a kit like the Fay wray?


I voted YES, Would love to see this kit finally see the light of day!I hope it still in fact exists and the owner would be kind enough to allow it to be cast up for mass production.From looking at the picture, It looks almost identical to the 64 aurora Godzilla.With the addition of what looks like movable arms, jaw and tail,Plus an updated base.If this kit had made it to production in the seventies i would have had to have it.I don't have any reading material as to why it never was made, I'm guessing it was around 76/77 and Aurora just didn't have enough time or money to get the kit released? And yes i would love to at least see a picture of this 2ft. kong protype! If it really exists.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Afraid I voted no. There's already a good original Godzilla kit (the large one by PL) plus the older Aurora one. I don't even think that's a very good sculpt. I'd only say yes if the moulds have already been made and I think there's so many other subjects that need to be done in plastic before yet another original Godzilla kit. I wouldn't mind seeing that 98 Godzilla that was going to be done by PL but was cancelled though.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree, The Monster in this example looks like Barney after a few too many starbuck's.

It would be cool, but not a great image.

Steve


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

steve123 said:


> I agree, The Monster in this example looks like Barney after a few too many starbuck's.
> 
> It would be cool, but not a great image.
> 
> Steve



:lol: A very apt description!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Got my yes vote as well!:thumbsup:
Wouldn't this kit be in the same scale as the Rodan, and Ghidorah kits? It would be nice to put the three of them together.

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I vote yes, and good point about the MOTM size, Kitzillastein58.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Kitzillastein58 said:


> Got my yes vote as well!:thumbsup:
> Wouldn't this kit be in the same scale as the Rodan, and Ghidorah kits? It would be nice to put the three of them together.
> 
> Kitz' :wave:


Im a betting man and do believe its the same scale as the Rodan and Ghidorah 1/13 scale


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'd like to see this one released for the nostalgia factor if for no other reason. Sure, it's kind of a goofy sculpt but it's still a neat figure. 

Be fun to see some of the other Toho classics released as part of the MOM series. Maybe I'll go suggest that on the Moebius board. [ducks head, waves arms, and runs for cover laughing maniacally]


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The main thing to keep in mind is that regardless of whether it's lacking or not(I dont believe it is- remember we're looking at an old photo), it's an Aurora kit.....

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> The main thing to keep in mind is that regardless of whether it's lacking or not(I dont believe it is- remember we're looking at an old photo), it's an Aurora kit.....
> 
> Chris.


Point well made Chris!:thumbsup:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I personally don't care for the sculpt, but I'd take that base in a second.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

To quote Austin Powers, "Yeah Baby"!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Just Plain Al said:


> I personally don't care for the sculpt, but I'd take that base in a second.


 
I know what you mean, Al - the sculpt has always looked a bit 'naiive' to me. But with the arms moved to positions suggesting more movement, and all the seams and gaps filled in, it would look good, probably better than the 1/8 Godzilla.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

There have been a few comments on the sculpt of this golden oldie, and the thought that comes to mind is that, in that day and age, before modelers became super sophisticted, scrutinizing every contour, and crevice, models were primarily designed for kids, and to be relatively easy builds. 
We didn't look at kits to see how to improve it as we weren't into sanding, puttying, priming, airbrushing, etc., back then. 
We saw a cool monster kit, bought it, slapped it together, painted it, (and I use that term loosely) then admired it. 
To me, this is a great sculpt that represents the good old days, simpler times, etc., and it deserves to be made available to the public, if for no other reason, because it's an AURORA.
But, that's just my humble opinion! 
I say bring it on! :thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

If the moulds have already been made and it's just a matter of pouring plastic into them and releasing them then I'd say why not, but if that's just a mock up and expensive moulds would have to be made then I personally think it would be a waste of time some manufacturer even contemplating it, especially when there's other decent original Zilla kits about.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Well said Kitz!!! :thumbsup:
For me personally, putting the work in and trying for as much realism as I can achieve is a large part of the fun. These kits were produced at a time when the modeller wasn't as particular as he is now. These days kits can be built with absolutely no challenges encountered. They're paint pallettes for want of a better word. Aurora kits challenge the builder and help him develop skills that will serve him well.
I think the MOTM Godzilla is a VERY cool kit and would look amazing once painted!

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> Well said Kitz!!! :thumbsup:
> For me personally, putting the work in and trying for as much realism as I can achieve is a large part of the fun. These kits were produced at a time when the modeller wasn't as particular as he is now. These days kits can be built with absolutely no challenges encountered. They're paint pallettes for want of a better word. Aurora kits challenge the builder and help him develop skills that will serve him well.
> I think the MOTM Godzilla is a VERY cool kit and would look amazing once painted!
> 
> Chris.


I agree with Chris Kitzilla and also want to add just think of other Prototypes that are floating around the MOTM Phantom of the Opera and Lady Christine,Ming and Flash dueling,The Riddler,The Camera Man for the Monsters of the movies series and the graveyard scene and stage equipment and two way mirror that was suppose to be added to the Mr.hyde kit for the MOTM series.These are lost Prototypes that are begging for a release!:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

wolfman66 said:


> I agree with Chris Kitzilla and also want to add just think of other Prototypes that are floating around the MOTM Phantom of the Opera and Lady Christine,Ming and Flash dueling,The Riddler,The Camera Man for the Monsters of the movies series and the graveyard scene and stage equipment and two way mirror that was suppose to be added to the Mr.hyde kit for the MOTM series.These are lost Prototypes that are begging for a release!:thumbsup:


....and that's just the monsters!! There's the Green Knight, Swiss couple, Hardy Boys Van, alternate Tarzan and Cheeta parts,etc. And they're just the ones that are known of!!

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> ....and that's just the monsters!! There's the Green Knight, Swiss couple, Hardy Boys Van, alternate Tarzan and Cheeta parts,etc. And they're just the ones that are known of!!
> 
> Chris.


Chris AL has the Prototypes mate for the Tarzan and Cheeta


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Really? I didn't have a clue! Do ya think......

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> Really? I didn't have a clue! Do ya think......
> 
> Chris.


Yes indeed and shoot him a email ther reasonable priced:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Now all I need is 2 Hercules kits!!:freak:

Chris.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> Now all I need is 2 Hercules kits!!:freak:
> 
> Chris.


LOL,Chris just hang in there my friend manage to pickup a complete one on ebay for 100.00 bucks year ago.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Chris,Denis heres some other Prototypes that have well actually castings off the Original Aurora sculpts.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

wolfman66 said:


> also want to add just think of other Prototypes that are floating around the MOTM Phantom of the Opera and Lady Christine,Ming and Flash dueling,The Riddler,The Camera Man for the Monsters of the movies series and the graveyard scene and stage equipment and two way mirror that was suppose to be added to the Mr.hyde kit for the MOTM series.These are lost Prototypes that are begging for a release!:thumbsup:





Auroranut said:


> ....and that's just the monsters!! There's the Green Knight, Swiss couple, Hardy Boys Van, alternate Tarzan and Cheeta parts,etc. And they're just the ones that are known of!!
> 
> Chris.


Chris, Wolfman,
You guys are are both absolutely right, there are plenty of awesome lost prototypes that beg to be brought forth into reality wheather they are considered to be poor sculpts by todays standards, or not. 
They are a part of modeling history, on a page that has yet to be written.
Wolf, you mentioned a proto for The phantom of the Opera, and I've seen the pic of Christine, but have never seen a pic of the Phantom, was there an actual sculpt of him?
And, regarding the pose that Christine is in, didn't Jeff Yeagher do a kit similar to how this AURORA classic might have been? 
I'm not sure, just thought I'd ask. 

I neglected to mention any of the other prototypes before since this is a Godzilla thread, and I didn't want to get slapped around for going OT, heh, heh, heh. 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Kitzillastein58 said:


> Chris, Wolfman,
> You guys are are both absolutely right, there are plenty of awesome lost prototypes that beg to be brought forth into reality wheather they are considered to be poor sculpts by todays standards, or not.
> They are a part of modeling history, on a page that has yet to be written.
> Wolf, you mentioned a proto for The phantom of the Opera, and I've seen the pic of Christine, but have never seen a pic of the Phantom, was there an actual sculpt of him?
> ...


Yes there is a sculpt of the Phantom out there and as to who has it we dont know but were going too find out.As for Yagher yes he did a simliar one for Monsters in Motion called the Phantom Encounter think thats what it was called


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

No Stone shall be left unturned...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> No Stone shall be left unturned...:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Denis did you noticed the Aurora Ps protypes that posted above:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah...Al told me he had them and I posted his Email somewhere around here, at least I think I did...He also told me a bunch of Prototypes were in and around Jersey and that's where my book writing friend is looking I believe...ah found the email Al sent me...:
The hanging tree is a real Aurora. Cast from the prototype. I also have the Metaluna Mutant, Tarzan and Cheetah original
parts. The Mammoth alternate Trunk and legs and the big breasted cave girl torso. I also have a mini Banana Buggy from
Aurora that is very rare. Most of the prototypes are in the Long Island, NY area. I know of a few people who have some.
If you want to hunt for a prototype, look for the 2' tall king kong to go with your Fay.

AL


Cool stuff eh?...The Search continues...
Denis


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Yeah...Al told me he had them and I posted his Email somewhere around here, at least I think I did...He also told me a bunch of Prototypes were in and around Jersey and that's where my book writing friend is looking I believe...ah found the email Al sent me...:
> The hanging tree is a real Aurora. Cast from the prototype. I also have the Metaluna Mutant, Tarzan and Cheetah original
> parts. The Mammoth alternate Trunk and legs and the big breasted cave girl torso. I also have a mini Banana Buggy from
> Aurora that is very rare. Most of the prototypes are in the Long Island, NY area. I know of a few people who have some.
> ...


I think that know who Al is referring to that has alot of Prototypes.Shoot me a email Denis:dude:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Been away all week and just logged in to find this poll.
DUH! I think you know where I stand on this kit Dan! 

MMM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well MonsterModelMan you make 40 that would sell and that's just on this forum...very interesting...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Wolfie - I was going to suggest contacting the Aurora Plastics Corp(you know, LAPCO) about the prototype. I'm sure they not only have the prototype, they have the molds, and a warehouse full of already bagged and boxed MOTM Godzillas just waiting for their instruction sheets!
_Disclaimer: Don't hit me! Please don't hit me!!!_


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Speaking of which, has anybody heard anything from A-corpse?....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Dan that's an Absolutely Smashing Idea :beatdeadhorse: Keep me posted on what they say:jest::lol:
Mcdee


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I'd get it!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

ChrisW said:


> Wolfie - I was going to suggest contacting the Aurora Plastics Corp(you know, LAPCO) about the prototype. I'm sure they not only have the prototype, they have the molds, and a warehouse full of already bagged and boxed MOTM Godzillas just waiting for their instruction sheets!
> _Disclaimer: Don't hit me! Please don't hit me!!!_


Chris when it comes to A-corp and anything they supposely have like lost sculpts ect.I believe it when I see it.:dude:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

LOL, Chis, I was thinking the very same thing..


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*My Avitar Godzilla was found at a Goodwill for $3.95 He hangs around my workbench now*

I am from the slot car boards and just decided to jump around tonight. I love Godzilla and this model is sweet...rip, tear, destroy...oh yeah baby!

[check mark] Yes :woohoo:

[ ] NO










Finding this Godzilla was one of the best finds ever...no you can't have him. I painted his nails white as they were worn and the rest was just like you see him. He likes Jelly beans and flamed slot cars for snacks. LOL










The picture of Godzilla on my workbench was when I was just moving my stuff into its new area. It is much more cluttered now with superglue, paint, and horrorclix that get decapatated for slot car rides.

Bob...I like lots of kewl stuff like this also...zilla


----------

